# Did the noise pipe delete on my TTS



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Very easy to do, just remove the pipe from the right side of the DV flange, remove airbox, remove the 2 nuts holding the noise generator to the bracket, and remove the 2 screws holding the noise pipe to the firewall. I used a rubber pipe endcap to clamp the hole in the DV flange temporarily but will be ordering the correct part from Audi (06F145751B). 

The car is definitely quieter but you can hear the turbo whistle and DV more clearly. 2011 and up TTS don't have the noise pipe either and now I know why.

09-10 TTS w/ noise pipe









11+ TTS w/o noise pipe


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Is this the noise generator that you are talking about?


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool. What's a noise pipe? And what does it do?


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

qckwitt said:


> Is this the noise generator that you are talking about?


Thats the one. Basically makes the engine sound louder in the cabin.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Interesting.
So the newer TTS has the reroute pipes as the S3. 
:laugh: Like my hybrid TT(somehow)S


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

That is definitely going to get removed once i get my car back.

Any update on the price of the part (#17) that is different between model years?


----------



## rowdyzombie (Jan 18, 2001)

*noise pipe*

I did this noise pipe delete on my 2010 GTI...had to replace with a Tiguan pipe. Makes the car much quiter and like the 11 TTS, the 11 GTI removed the noise pipe from the factory.


----------



## Dieselburn (Sep 13, 2004)

*airbox removal ?*

Okay, I am sure that I am overlooking something here. 2009 TTS. Tried to remove my airbox by removing the two Torx bolts (rear and side), but could not get it easily off - is something else holding it down from underneath? Thanks ...


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Dieselburn said:


> Okay, I am sure that I am overlooking something here. 2009 TTS. Tried to remove my airbox by removing the two Torx bolts (rear and side), but could not get it easily off - is something else holding it down from underneath? Thanks ...


There are 3 bolts, one on the right outside the box and two on the inside.


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

so really tho what does that part actually do?? or whats its supposed to do? weiirrddd


----------

